# Help with dirt path - QR code



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm looking for a nice realistic looking dirt pattern for one side of my town to organise it a bit better.
Unfortunately I can't find any. Well, I found one but as it had grass edges it just didn't look right with the snow down.
Just a plain dirt path is all I'm looking for
Can anybody help?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 10, 2016)

You might find something in Able Sisters. Or you could do a Google image search for "ACNL QR codes dirt path." I also find lots of good QR codes on Pinterest.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 10, 2016)

Maybe you like one of these?


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 10, 2016)

I think this thread might be a little more suited to able sisters, good luck with finding a path though!


----------

